# December's Photo Contest



## RickGibbs

Technically, I'm not taking submissions until December 1st, but since this is our first month, I wanted to get a little bit of a jump on it...

One submission per forum member... 

December themes - anything you think has to do with December. Snow, holidays, etc. And only your golden. I think we should avoid people in the pictures, since the final calendar will be a Golden Retriever Calendar available to anyone who wishes to get one...

You can submit your picture in this thread or e-mail it to me at [email protected]. When posting here in this thread, you'll probably have to resize the photo down some....but you can e-mail me to original. I will need top quality resolution especially for the winner, since it will be in the calendar...

Any questions, let me know...


----------



## olliewood

Gracie and Oliver


----------



## goldencrazy

And .... we may have our winner! Olliewood. Killer photo!


----------



## LaurJen

Oh how cute!! I love it!


----------



## olliewood

I was so chuffed with their costumes I made them myself and I'm not the most crafty person, they wore them for a cancer charity event and took first place, they had little bells around their paws and on their collars too but you cant see them in this photo


----------



## olliewood

this isn't a second entry just to show their paws off


----------



## Gldiebr

Oh, that's soooo cute! I think I'll have to lock Moose out, in order to get a picture of Bailey solo. (As he's not a golden, just thinks he is, and retrieves like one.)


----------



## RickGibbs

Great pictures. I'm looking forward to seeing all the entries. I received one by e-mail too. 

I think this is going to be a lot of fun...


----------



## Booker

My husband just brought home this little Santa outfit...I couldn't resist snapping a half dozen (or so lol) pics of Booker...this one caught my attention the most!


----------



## RickGibbs

I want to remind everyone to make sure and save a copy of your photos at high resolutions at home. You can resize to post, but for the winners, I'll want the best quality we can get for our calendar.


----------



## PJD001

RickGibbs said:


> Technically, I'm not taking submissions until December 1st, but since this is our first month, I wanted to get a little bit of a jump on it...
> 
> 
> 
> December themes - anything you think has to do with December. Snow, holidays, etc. And only your golden. I think we should avoid people in the pictures, since the final calendar will be a Golden Retriever Calendar available to anyone who wishes to get one...



Christmas and December down here means heat and flies and did I mention hot??? Hoping I can get some shots of Sam cooling off for the calendar!!


----------



## RickGibbs

pjd001 said:


> Christmas and December down here means heat and flies and did I mention hot??? Hoping I can get some shots of Sam cooling off for the calendar!!


I know some months mean different things to different regions.....but it's the forum voting. So as long as the forum votes for a picture being a December picture, it's the one that wins.....


----------



## RickGibbs

I wanna just remind everyone..... You have until December 7th at Midnight Pacific time to get your December photos in. Post them here or e-mail them to me, [email protected].

Our theme is pretty vague....just something that means December to you.

You can resize your photos to post here in this thread, but make sure you keep a good one, at high resolution, in case you win. I have to have high resolution photos for our year end calendar....

Let's get more pictures in though. I don't want our contest to end up being a bust....


----------



## Katiesmommy

olliewood said:


> Gracie and Oliver


OMG that is soooo cute. Thanxs for sharing !


----------



## LaurJen

Booker said:


> My husband just brought home this little Santa outfit...I couldn't resist snapping a half dozen (or so lol) pics of Booker...this one caught my attention the most!



Oh my, how cute!!! Augie has his class at Petsmart today, so if they have any Santa hats I'll buy one and see how I can do.


----------



## RickGibbs

December 1st......we're officially started with our first month of the photo contest..... Let's get lots of pictures in.... Anything that means December to you. Post them here in this thread, or e-mail them to me at [email protected].

We'll stop taking entries December 7th at midnight Pacific time....

Hope to see much more entries....


----------



## vrocco1

Olliwood, are they brother and sister? The look on their faces is priceless. I think we have a winner, and it's only December second


----------



## vrocco1

Here is a fresh picture of one of Miss Margo's puppies:


----------



## LaurJen

vrocco1 said:


> Here is a fresh picture of one of Miss Margo's puppies:


Oh my gosh, how adorable!!!!


----------



## Baileysmom

That is sooooo cute! I hope you sent it by email to Rick!


----------



## olliewood

vrocco1 said:


> Olliwood, are they brother and sister? The look on their faces is priceless. I think we have a winner, and it's only December second



Gracie is Oliver's auntie, when I went to pick up Oliver my OH (other half) fell in love with his grandmother Fion, I always new I wanted more than one golden but OH wasn't sure so when she had her last litter I just had to show him puppy pic's and the rest as they say is history


----------



## vrocco1

Thanks, They are both very beautiful.


----------



## Baileysmom

Here is a picture of Bailey. He cooperated, but wasn't too happy to wear a Santa hat!


----------



## jessme7

ok vrocco1 that is too cute...I should just give in and not turn in any pics, because I love that pic you have.


----------



## Katiesmommy

vrocco1 said:


> Here is a fresh picture of one of Miss Margo's puppies:


Oh my gosh...soooo cute !!!


----------



## RickGibbs

jessme7 said:


> ok vrocco1 that is too cute...I should just give in and not turn in any pics, because I love that pic you have.


:lol: It almost doesn't seem fair, huh?


----------



## LaurJen

Baileysmom said:


> Here is a picture of Bailey. He cooperated, but wasn't too happy to wear a Santa hat!



I love that one too!! He is sooooooo cute! I shouldn't even bother trying to get one of Augie now, lol.


----------



## Baileysmom

LaurJen said:


> I love that one too!! He is sooooooo cute! I shouldn't even bother trying to get one of Augie now, lol.


Thanks. I think everyone should submit one, that way we will have lots of choices and we all LOVE pictures!


----------



## RickGibbs

Baileysmom said:


> Thanks. I think everyone should submit one, that way we will have lots of choices and we all LOVE pictures!


And I plan to use all photos in the calendar somehow..... The winner gets the MAIN page of the calendar, but I'm sure I'll be able to find space for all of them...... 

I think I can make the calendar nice enough that everyone on the forum will want one (and probably many not on the forum, as well).


----------



## FranH

These photos are soooooo cute! Rosie needs to sit still long enough for a photo


----------



## Lexie's Mom

I love the puppy pic Vrocco took OMG but all the photos are GREAT. I wouldn't be able to keep Lexie still enough. I might try but not for December as I think that puppy pic is the cutest ever


----------



## RickGibbs

Lexie's Mom said:


> I might try but not for December as I think that puppy pic is the cutest ever


But like I said, I'll use ALL photos somehow.... So don't just give up...


----------



## Booker

Baileysmom said:


> Here is a picture of Bailey. He cooperated, but wasn't too happy to wear a Santa hat!


What a beautiful picture!!!!


----------



## vrocco1

I love the expressions. You can tell every last one of them hates it, but they go along to make us happy.

Baileysmom, Bailey looks awsome! Again, you can tell he is not so happy about it, but that is what makes it so cute! I hope you gave him a big treat after that


----------



## Maggies mom

I wont be doing a Xmas one... tried and the gang vetoed all hats scarfs, etc....


----------



## RickGibbs

Maggies mom said:


> I wont be doing a Xmas one... tried and the gang vetoed all hats scarfs, etc....


Submit your best snow shot......come on...you gotta have something. I'm just using my snow photo....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker destroys anything you put near him lol and we dont have any snow.. so I can't really submit anything...


----------



## Dog

OUUUPPPSS! I am having problem posting for some reason!


----------



## Dog

Sorry it's taking so long Rick but same here! No snow and Amber won't keep anything on her head (tried for 40minutes yesterday)... We'll keep trying unless I get another idea not involving sticking anything on her head :crossfing


----------



## Vierka

Hi Rick, is it possible to extend the contest submission deadline to the 15th of each of the months? I think it might get more pictures in, the time just flies by so fast - it's already the 4th!!! :uhoh: 
But it's up to you whether you'll have enough time...


----------



## RickGibbs

Vierka said:


> Hi Rick, is it possible to extend the contest submission deadline to the 15th of each of the months? I think it might get more pictures in, the time just flies by so fast - it's already the 4th!!! :uhoh:
> But it's up to you whether you'll have enough time...


Yeah....you're right. The 15th of each month would work fine. We'd just have less time to vote....but the voting should be easier than the actual photos, right?

Okay......Deadline to submit photos: *December 15th*. Hope that helps!


----------



## mblondetoo

We have no photos either, haven't had time since both want to eat the hats and decorations and we have no snow! Maybe more categories for more pictures.

Most of the contests on other forums usually have a discussion thread to talk about the photos for that month and it runs the entire month. The judging runs into the next month. Also on the picture thread, it is only pictures and no discussion. Categories are listed at the beginning of the photo thread. (Makes it easier to judge I would think.)
Take a look....it's a horse site, it's just for an example. 
Horsetopia :: View topic - December Photo Contest


----------



## LaurJen

mblondetoo said:


> Take a look....it's a horse site, it's just for an example.
> Horsetopia :: View topic - December Photo Contest


Some of those are GREAT pictures! Wow! The ones of the cow in the Santa hat are too funny.


----------



## Dog

Thank you Vierka/Rick! The extension is much appreciated!! (Although Amber doesn't think so but we do!!)


----------



## RickGibbs

mblondetoo said:


> We have no photos either, haven't had time since both want to eat the hats and decorations and we have no snow! Maybe more categories for more pictures.
> 
> Most of the contests on other forums usually have a discussion thread to talk about the photos for that month and it runs the entire month. The judging runs into the next month. Also on the picture thread, it is only pictures and no discussion. Categories are listed at the beginning of the photo thread. (Makes it easier to judge I would think.)
> Take a look....it's a horse site, it's just for an example.
> Horsetopia :: View topic - December Photo Contest


For the purpose of a year end calendar, I think we have to stay with "monthly" themes. But that's VERY vague. It's really all about what the month of December means to you. For me, it's Christmas and snow. But for someone else, it might be something else. But that's still pretty open. But hopefully, we'll come up with photos that could all be considered a December photo for the month of December of our calendar.

This thread is basically a submission thread, though for anyone who would rather e-mail their photos, that's even better, since I am getting the original format....before they've been resized to post.

After our deadline of December 15th, I'll post all photos in a new thread, as a poll, so everyone can vote.


----------



## Vierka

Thanks for extending the deadline, Rick. We'll try to get in some nice shots of Kia and Lila as well - that is if they cooperate. :wave:


----------



## RickGibbs

*Reminder!!!*

We've got six more days to get new pictures in..... If you're planning on submitting one...don't forget!


----------



## Maggies mom

Nothing fancy.....


----------



## RickGibbs

Maggies mom said:


> Nothing fancy.....


Why isn't this one working?


----------



## Dilligas

The image simply doesn't exist. Perhaps if you tried again?


----------



## RickGibbs

Dilligas said:


> The image simply doesn't exist. Perhaps if you tried again?


She says she can see it....not sure what happened. But she e-mailed it to me, so everything is okay.

Five days to go....then we get to start voting for our first month!!!


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Brandy has now gone onto the Bridge but this is one of my favorite pics of her. Sorry it is before my digitals time.


----------



## Dog

OK Rick, we are going to go for this one!! Amber is wearing my red silk shirt!!

I will also email you the original (would appreciate if you could do something about her eyes - if it's allowed of course):










Here are also a few others - We kind of got carried away:


----------



## shenando

Here's one of Parker...not very Christmasy, but he doesn't cooperate very well. 








Also, one of my baby under the tree. She's our little Christmas present.


----------



## shenando

Just found this photo and had to share it...this was back when Parker first came to be with us. He was too shy at this point to argue with us.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

This is the best I could get....lol we dont have much snow but we had a little bit!


----------



## shenando

I can't believe how big Tucker is getting!


----------



## Dog

shenando you've posted 3 lovely pics and didn't specified which one you have selected for the December calendar! How will Rick know? Can we post more than one pic?


----------



## shenando

well, i just didn't know which one...i'm pretty sure we were supposed to only be allowed to submit one...i was hoping he would just pick one!  I don't think the one of Bailey can be entered because she's a mix and doesn't look exactly like a GR, but I just oculdn't help posting. The one of Parker in the snow I thought was cute, but then I found the one with the Santa hat...both have a couple flaws, so I was hoping someone else would decide which would be the best candidate...


----------



## RickGibbs

Shirley said:


> shenando you've posted 3 lovely pics and didn't specified which one you have selected for the December calendar! How will Rick know? Can we post more than one pic?


Nope....just one picture each. If I get more than one from someone, I'll have my kids vote on their favorite....


----------



## RickGibbs

shenando said:


> Here's one of Parker...not very Christmasy, but he doesn't cooperate very well.


Doesn't have to be Christmasy....but Decembery... So that's a good shot.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

There's nothing Christmasy about Tuckers picture... just out in the snow  And it's December... as good as it gets for me...lol.

Wish we had more snow though.


----------



## ontariogolden

What great pictures... I'm going to have a heck of a time deciding which one to vote for!!

I was just looking at my GR calendar and read the quote at the bottom and I thought maybe adding a quote to each month would be a neat thing to do with the forum calendar. The quotes could be taken from the posts of forum members, and maybe we could suggest some funny/inspiring/interesting things that people have posted that might work well for a particular month. It could be kind of like a contest within the contest...

It probably wouldn't cost very much extra to put on the calendars because it's just text. What do you all think?


----------



## Dog

Well I am confused. I logged on my email this evening and I had 61 new 3mails from GRF and 17 one from the post DECEMBER pics! I went there and there was ONLY about 4 new updates... I am confused.... Therefore I dont think this his going to be a fair vote anyways! How can it BE!!!


----------



## ontariogolden

I think Rick is going to post all the pictures in one thread for us to vote for them so you don't have to come to this thread to see them all. I think that would make it fair if we could see them all in one place.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yep, that's his plan! When does the voting start...?

Can't wait to start voting


----------



## RickGibbs

ontariogolden said:


> What great pictures... I'm going to have a heck of a time deciding which one to vote for!!
> 
> I was just looking at my GR calendar and read the quote at the bottom and I thought maybe adding a quote to each month would be a neat thing to do with the forum calendar. The quotes could be taken from the posts of forum members, and maybe we could suggest some funny/inspiring/interesting things that people have posted that might work well for a particular month. It could be kind of like a contest within the contest...
> 
> It probably wouldn't cost very much extra to put on the calendars because it's just text. What do you all think?


I think that would be great.... We've got a year to figure it out.....but I'm open to ideas...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"If You Can't Run With The Big Dogs, Stay On The Porch"


----------



## RickGibbs

ontariogolden said:


> I think Rick is going to post all the pictures in one thread for us to vote for them so you don't have to come to this thread to see them all. I think that would make it fair if we could see them all in one place.


Yep....December 15th, midnight Pacific Time, I'll create a new thread, with a poll, with all the pictures in it. Each forum member will have one vote.

We've got a great selection....and I think it's gonna be a lot of fun...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well, I know I can't wait!! So many pics to chose from, it'll be hard!


----------



## RickGibbs

GoldenLover84 said:


> "If You Can't Run With The Big Dogs, Stay On The Porch"


That one would be especially perfect, if we have a picture of a dog sitting on a porch....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'd take a picture if I had a porch lol but I don't... I think it's a cute idea though!


----------



## ontariogolden

Hey Rick, is the voting public as in a poll, or through pm?

just curious...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'd think it'd be a poll, seems like it would be easier to keep track of that way. ??


----------



## RickGibbs

ontariogolden said:


> Hey Rick, is the voting public as in a poll, or through pm?
> 
> just curious...


It'll be a Poll. But anonymous...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

So only 5 more days until we can vote? YAY!!!


----------



## LaurJen

RickGibbs said:


> It'll be a Poll. But anonymous...


Oh that's good! That way no one can see that we voted for ourselves


----------



## Ninde'Gold

hahaha I wouldn't vote for myself. Tucker's picture stinks for this month lol. He looks so...big for some reason haha.

Every picture is going to be used in some way though, right?


----------



## Maggies mom

Im not voting for myself as well.....


----------



## LaurJen

I have one of Augie that I'll enter if I can't get a better one.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"We'll stop taking entries December 7th at midnight Pacific time...."

I didn't see that part, I entered mine today, does that mean mine doesn't count?


----------



## LaurJen

GoldenLover84 said:


> "We'll stop taking entries December 7th at midnight Pacific time...."
> 
> I didn't see that part, I entered mine today, does that mean mine doesn't count?



It was extended to the 15th.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Guess I didn't see that part either...lol


----------



## RickGibbs

I won't vote for myself, either.... But I have an idea who's gonna win the first month.....


----------



## RickGibbs

So far, I have pictures from:

Baileysmom
Booker
Carsonsdaddy
DaveBeech
GoldenLover84
Jessme
MaggiesMom
Milliesmom
Olliewood
Shenado
Shirley
Vrocco

Let me know if you've either submitted one to this thread or sent me one by e-mail and your not on this list. I don't want to forget anyone...


----------



## Dog

Hi Rick! I am on the list but I also sent you the original via email. I received a message back saying - Delivery Status Notification (Delay). What does that mean?

Anonymously is good but will you be able to tell if we vote more than once?


----------



## Joe

_*Shirley wrote: ...I received a message back saying - Delivery Status Notification (Delay). What does that mean?*_

The delivery to the destination server has been delayed. 
There are many reasons for this:
1.poor internet bandwidth 
2.connection timed out
3.large message size.

What is the size of the picture you're trying to send. Many mail servers won't support more than 5mb per email, which is a possible problem, because most of nowadays cameras create pictures larger then that.
Joe


----------



## gregscott

I hope this isn't to late for the entry, but I thought this my be a good one at Ricks suggestion. I also emailed this to you Rick.
Greg


----------



## RickGibbs

Shirley said:


> Anonymously is good but will you be able to tell if we vote more than once?


The system won't let you vote more than once....


----------



## Dog

Wow what a beautiful picture gregscott!! LOL!!! Now this is what I call a December photo


----------



## Dog

Joe said:


> _*Shirley wrote: ...I received a message back saying - Delivery Status Notification (Delay). What does that mean?*_
> 
> The delivery to the destination server has been delayed.
> There are many reasons for this:
> 1.poor internet bandwidth
> 2.connection timed out
> 3.large message size.
> 
> What is the size of the picture you're trying to send. Many mail servers won't support more than 5mb per email, which is a possible problem, because most of nowadays cameras create pictures larger then that.
> Joe


The photo is only 800 kb and I have 1000mb storage. I have tried again but I've compressed it using winzip this time. :crossfing


----------



## Ninde'Gold

That's a lot of snow... wish we had snow...!!

Cute picture!


----------



## LaurJen

OK, here's my entry. I was hoping for something better, but I think the poor dog is getting annoyed with me, lol


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

That's adorable LaurJen. How could you hope for anything better?!!


----------



## LaurJen

Carsonsdaddy said:


> That's adorable LaurJen. How could you hope for anything better?!!



Aww thanks  I had accidentally turned off my flash, so I'm pretending I was trying to go for a dreamy night portrait 


I loooooooooooooooooooove all the other photos! I already know which cute one I'm voting for, unless someone submits something cuter.


----------



## Dog

Carsonsdaddy said:


> That's adorable LaurJen. How could you hope for anything better?!!


Ditto  :  ........


----------



## ontariogolden

You're making this too hard! How am I going to pick????


----------



## Dog

ontariogolden said:


> You're making this too hard! How am I going to pick????


How about bribing? (private messages must be used - we don't want to get caught by the Admin team  )


----------



## Princess Bella

HMMM.. I need to get a pic of Bella here.. sending one tonight!


----------



## LaurJen

Shirley said:


> How about bribing? (private messages must be used - we don't want to get caught by the Admin team  )



Or you know, the other thing vote for me you can do is to plant some subliminal messages in your text. No one will vote for me ever suspect!


----------



## ontariogolden

Yeah that seems to work really well laurjen. Do you think anyone will do it?


----------



## RickGibbs

LaurJen said:


> Or you know, the other thing vote for me you can do is to plant some subliminal messages in your text. No one will vote for me ever suspect!


:lol: You're funny...

I personally thought there would be an unanimous winner this month, but talking to my wife and kids, they all have a different favorite...


----------



## Katiesmommy

LaurJen said:


> OK, here's my entry. I was hoping for something better, but I think the poor dog is getting annoyed with me, lol


Get better? Are you kidding me. OMG I LOVE LOVE LOVE this pic. Lets start voting cause I wanna pick this for December.....its a winner in my book


----------



## Katiesmommy

I def. have to say getting a Golden is the best decsion my husband and I have ever done. I can hardly wait to get snapping pics. Lets cross our fingers that 18 days flys on by......I am dying with excitment here *sniff* *sniff*


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Everyone's submitted such awesome photos, how can we pick just one?!


----------



## Katiesmommy

I dont know its going to be a hard decision as I love alll goldens


----------



## angus my golden retriever

Here's angus after opening presents he has a thing for wrapping paper lol http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p17/angus_ellie_honey_my_golden_retrievers/PICT0775.jpg


----------



## LaurJen

angus my golden retriever said:


> Here's angus after opening presents he has a thing for wrapping paper lol http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p17/angus_ellie_honey_my_golden_retrievers/PICT0775.jpg



Oh my gosh, that's so funny! He looks quite pleased with himself! 

(PS If you want your photobucket picture to appear in your message, just copy and paste the *IMG* link they give you, instead of inserting the URL.)


----------



## angus my golden retriever

Ok thank you here you are


----------



## GoldenPaws2

here is my entrey Fuzz Butt









everyone's babies are soo beauitful


----------



## DelmarvaGold

Hopefully I can submit a photo also since vrocco1 and I are 2 different members.

http://www.delmarvagoldens.com/xmaspup.jpg


----------



## RickGibbs

This is great.....we've got 17 photos entered.... Fun...fun...fun...

Three more days....everyone. If you still want to get a photo in, better get to work. The cut off is Midnight Pacific Time, December 15th...


----------



## angus my golden retriever

GoldenPaws2 said:


> here is my entrey Fuzz Butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone's babies are soo beauitful


what a cutie pie! I would love to hug that fluff ball


----------



## DelmarvaGold

Oops...this is better


----------



## angus my golden retriever

aww i could snuggle that pup as well i'm gonna be here all night lol


----------



## LaurJen

These little puppy pictures are killing me!


----------



## angus my golden retriever

I know my golden is jealous of them


----------



## RickGibbs

Correction.....with DelmarvaGold, we're at 18 photos.

That's another great shot. I think you might have taken some votes from your husband's photo with that one.....

I hadn't even thought of multiple family members. But I guess each family member with their own account on the forum would get their own vote, they might as well get their own submissions, too.

I'm so anxious to see how this calendar turns out, especially if we get this kind of response each month......


----------



## RickGibbs

LaurJen said:


> These little puppy pictures are killing me!


I don't know.....your picture is great, too. It's gonna be tough to vote our first month...


----------



## Lexie's Mom

DelmarvaGold said:


> Oops...this is better


OMG i love this one too!!!!!!!!!! How sweet:crossfing


----------



## Dog

Shirley said:


> The photo is only 800 kb and I have 1000mb storage. I have tried again but I've compressed it using winzip this time. :crossfing


Second attempt also failed. I give up. 
Rick you'll have to use the one I posted (resized to 640 x 480) I guess the quality won't be as good (I don't mind though I've seen plenty of photos to top mine up!!)


----------



## LaurJen

Shirley said:


> Second attempt also failed. I give up.
> Rick you'll have to use the one I posted (resized to 640 x 480) I guess the quality won't be as good (I don't mind though I've seen plenty of photos to top mine up!!)



Have you tried uploading it to photobucket.com? Then you can paste the IMG link here.


----------



## RickGibbs

Shirley said:


> Second attempt also failed. I give up.
> Rick you'll have to use the one I posted (resized to 640 x 480) I guess the quality won't be as good (I don't mind though I've seen plenty of photos to top mine up!!)


I'm not sure why it won't work....I've received HUGE photo files from others here.... And I can receive really big files on my account, because it's the paid Hotmail account....


----------



## RickGibbs

LaurJen said:


> Have you tried uploading it to photobucket.com? Then you can paste the IMG link here.


And Joe has set up a great Image Hosting system for us all to use, as well. I'm sure you can post bigger files on it, than even Photobucket.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/photo2url/


----------



## Dog

LaurJen said:


> Have you tried uploading it to photobucket.com? Then you can paste the IMG link here.


No I don't have a problem posting photos on the forum. I am trying to email the original photo (before resizing) to Rick as he suggested to members (for better quality when printed).

FIRST I got a DELAY message from hotmail:
This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.
THIS IS A WARNING MESSAGE ONLY.
YOU DO NOT NEED TO RESEND YOUR MESSAGE.
Delivery to the following recipients has been delayed.
[email protected]

FOLLOWED by a FAILURE message from hotmail:
This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.
Unable to deliver message to the following recipients, due to being unable to
connect successfully to the destination mail server.
[email protected]


----------



## Dog

RickGibbs said:


> I'm not sure why it won't work....I've received HUGE photo files from others here.... And I can receive really big files on my account, because it's the paid Hotmail account....


Same here Rick!! I have also the extra storage option...:uhoh: I really don't understand it. Never mind...


----------



## jessme7

All these photos are so darn cute! It would be wayyy too hard to chose. 

Ok Rick, I think I decided just to have your kids pick between the first two Marley pics I sent to you.


----------



## jessme7

LaurJen said:


> OK, here's my entry. I was hoping for something better, but I think the poor dog is getting annoyed with me, lol


You get the CUTEST darn photos!!!

there you go....your gonna win everything again hehehee


----------



## RickGibbs

jessme7 said:


> Ok Rick, I think I decided just to have your kids pick between the first two Marley pics I sent to you.


You don't want to include the one with Maya for them to choose from?


----------



## jessme7

Errrrrrr.....I donno...this is hard. I can not even choose my own photos, how am I sopposed to choose one to acctually vote for? Wel you, your wife and your kids can vote on my 3 pics, then tell me which one came in 1st and 2nd. Thanks. If Maya does not end up on this one at least there are 11more months. 
BTW I love your photo contest calender idea!


----------



## RickGibbs

jessme7 said:


> BTW I love your photo contest calender idea!


I hope enough people like the idea to at least cover the cost of printing them..... :lol: I'll be getting a new golden calendar this year....so one that has all our own pictures for next year will be great...


----------



## njb

When are we going to have a mud dog contest? I think I can take anyone in that competition...


You know we could print our own golden photo coffee table book--I am sure the folks here have much better photos than any professional photographer. We could call it "Real Goldens"


----------



## RickGibbs

njb said:


> You know we could print our own golden photo coffee table book--I am sure the folks here have much better photos than any professional photographer. We could call it "Real Goldens"


See....I think that's another great idea... At cost for anyone on the forum.... And donations to Joe for anyone else...


----------



## njb

See I was thinking bigger--thinking if we could get it on Amazon the sales from the book could keep the forum going and maybe even raise enough money to donate to rescue groups or education about the breed.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

It might get more complicated...would you need a publisher and all that...?


----------



## njb

You can self publish-or contract. I know lots of professors that do it with their 'note packs.'--a way for them to make money off their students....(don't get me started)

It can be done and I am sure willing to do whatever I can do to make it happen.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

it's a cool idea. I'd buy one for sure.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I was looking at a Golden Retreiver Puppy Calender in the mall and my brother and I both thought that most of the pics we take of Tucker are way better quality (and cuter) then what they had in there...lol. 

I dunno, something just seems so phony about a golden in a basket or something lol.


----------



## LaurJen

njb said:


> See I was thinking bigger--thinking if we could get it on Amazon the sales from the book could keep the forum going and maybe even raise enough money to donate to rescue groups or education about the breed.



You can make beautiful photo books on Shutterfly and other sites. Not those little photo albums, but bound books with captions and text. This is probably not the best example, but you get the idea...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

that's pretty cool. It would look even better if it was full of pictures of Goldens.


----------



## RickGibbs

I think it's a great idea..... And I'd love to pursue it. We'll have a lot of great photos, if we get this kind of participation each month.

One question, though. Do we have to have some kind of disclaimer here on the contest that we'll be using your photos for that? I suppose when the end of the year rolls around, anyone who doesn't want to be in the book can say so... We could also credit each photograph to the correct photographer...


----------



## LaurJen

RickGibbs said:


> I think it's a great idea..... And I'd love to pursue it. We'll have a lot of great photos, if we get this kind of participation each month.
> 
> One question, though. Do we have to have some kind of disclaimer here on the contest that we'll be using your photos for that? I suppose when the end of the year rolls around, anyone who doesn't want to be in the book can say so... We could also credit each photograph to the correct photographer...


I don't think we have to limit it to photo calendar submissions... maybe for the book, people could send in their favorite photograph of their golden? You don't want to get into a situation where there are hundreds of photographs, which in turn would run many pages, thereby making the book costly. Another thing to consider is hurt feelings... "Why did so-and-so get 5 pictures in the book and I only got one??" I'm just throwing things out there. When you have a whole group of people, it's hard to make everyone happy.


----------



## Lexie's Mom

So on the voting of the best photo, only 1 vote per person? What if someone has a split personality. can they vote 2 times LOL

:


----------



## LaurJen

RickGibbs said:


> We could also credit each photograph to the correct photographer...



And text! We'd want text, too, not just photographs, don't you'd think? I'd be happy to work on this, but we'd have to iron out all the kinks first.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

I think the one photo per person would be a good way to go about it. I think like LaurJen said if you didn't do it that way you'd end up with a ton of pics. And with the amount of pics people on this forum would submit you'd have to do a series of books.


----------



## RickGibbs

LaurJen said:


> And text! We'd want text, too, not just photographs, don't you'd think? I'd be happy to work on this, but we'd have to iron out all the kinks first.


We could have Lisa's second personality write....but I think she only does erotica....


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I think the one photo per person would be a good way to go about it. I think like LaurJen said if you didn't do it that way you'd end up with a ton of pics. And with the amount of pics people on this forum would submit you'd have to do a series of books.


So at the end of the year, say LaurJen has to pick her favorite picture? So we don't have 57 photos of Augie....58 of Vern's puppy.....as organizer, 423 of Cosmo and Samson?


----------



## Lexie's Mom

omg.............. lol you are correct in your thinking. I guess I will only vote once. LOL

:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> So at the end of the year, say LaurJen has to pick her favorite picture? So we don't have 57 photos of Augie....58 of Vern's puppy.....as organizer, 423 of Cosmo and Samson?


exactly. Whoa, great idea just came to me...what about doing one for every year? Kinda like a yearbook for the forum.


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> exactly. Whoa, great idea just came to me...what about doing one for every year? Kinda like a yearbook for the forum.


See? It is the water..... Smart Water in Vancouver...


----------



## njb

1st--if the theme is 'real Goldens' I think we have a responsibility to include a text caption with the photo. I, personally, would like to be involved in helping to educate about the breed, as I am sure we all would. 

2nd-the hard part is deciding the themes. What is it that the general public needs to know about Goldens that they don't know? I am sure we have a wealth of dirty, cat carrying, pooh and wallet eating dog pics to suffice. 

3rd. After we decide the themes--then we could have a forum voting. 

There is so much talent among both the people and dogs that visit this board that I am sure we could turn out a great work.

did I just say dogs visit this forum? HA!


----------



## LaurJen

RickGibbs said:


> So at the end of the year, say LaurJen has to pick her favorite picture? So we don't have 57 photos of Augie....58 of Vern's puppy.....as organizer, 423 of Cosmo and Samson?


LOL Exactly. And it would make people stop and consider which of their pictures is really good, rather than submitting a bunch of crummy ones, just because they can.


----------



## Dog

Just popped over to see if Lexie's Mom had posted a photo of her Golden!!

No  - I was curious because I read that Rick doesn't believe she has one.

I guess it is the avatar but maybe she is just a good MOM and doesn't want to leave out her rottweiler!! Love her signature though.

I'll check again tomorow and the day after (last day!!). :crossfing


----------



## Ninde'Gold

maybe she doesn't have a golden afterall?


----------



## Maggies mom

LoL...If you go back and look in the video section..... Lisa posted a video of Lexi..... a while back.........


----------



## njb

Maggies mom said:


> LoL...If you go back and look in the video section..... Lisa posted a video of Lexi..... a while back.........


I found it, and I think she was just leaning over a fence shooting film of her neighbors Golden---


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

njb said:


> I found it, and I think she was just leaning over a fence shooting film of her neighbors Golden---


I was thinking of posting something along those same lines...but you beat me to it.


----------



## Dog

njb said:


> I found it, and I think she was just leaning over a fence shooting film of her neighbors Golden---


LOL!!!  So Rick is not the only one...


----------



## Princess Bella

OK HERE IS MY PIC FOR THIS CONTEST, THIS IS AS GOOD AS IT GETS, CHRISTMAS TREE AND A GOLDEN RETRIEVER... BELLA!


----------



## RickGibbs

Last chance.....down to 25 hours to submit your photos....so if you haven't sent one in yet.....get 'er done....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

It's the 15th! It's the 15th!! I WANNA VOTE!!!!


----------



## lilgoldie

awwwwwww all these pictures are lovely... we havent had any snow or any thing yet but i will be sure to get some pictures of them soon in this festive season.......


----------



## HovawartMom

here is mine.Hope you like it.L


----------



## Isa's Mommy

Reindeer Isa...this went on the Christmas card this year.


----------



## RickGibbs

Well, due to power issues at home, I might not get the voting ready right at midnight....but because midnight is the official cutoff, I didn't want to close it early.

Here's my list.... Please let me know if I'm missing someone.

angus my golden retriever
Baileysmom
Booker
Carsonsdaddy
DanielleH
davebeech
delmarvagold
golden&hovamom
goldenlover84
goldenpaws
gregscott
Isa's Mommy
jessme7
LaurJen
maggiesmom
mblonde
milliesmom
olliewood
Princess Bella
RickGibbs
shenado
shirley
vrocco

If my power isn't back on tonight, I will put the voting up as early in the morning as I can get internet access...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

aww poop. I really wanted to come home from my party and vote! lol

Thats a lot of entries!! Can't wait to pick one!


----------



## RickGibbs

GoldenLover84 said:


> aww poop. I really wanted to come home from my party and vote! lol
> 
> Thats a lot of entries!! Can't wait to pick one!


Yep.....23 entries. I'm excited for it. Though, in my mind, there's a few clear favorites. I love the picture I have of Samson and Cosmo, but I won't vote for it, because as good as it is (in my mind) there's 3 or 4 way better.

I have no idea if they've gotten power restored at home yet....it's been over three hours since we left, so it's possible we'll go home to a very lit up house....since the kids go around flipping all the switches, out of habit....

I hope to have it up on time.....but I figure, with deadlines, it's better to wait until after the deadline is over...than to close it early. I'd hate to cut someone off who wanted to submit at 11:30...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yeah, I thought the cut off was yesterday cuz you said we'd vote on the 15th, didn't you, but 12 would make it the 16th... ???


----------



## RickGibbs

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yeah, I thought the cut off was yesterday cuz you said we'd vote on the 15th, didn't you, but 12 would make it the 16th... ???


Yeah....technically, you're right. I should have said 11:59 pm. I would've for sure been late for that....since our power went off around 11:00 pm. 

Then, my wife left for the office, thinking she'd be home quick.....but she had power at work, so we were stranded all day, waiting for her to come home....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ah okie dokie! Well what can ya do when you dont have power, right?

Unless you have a laptop, then its no problemo :


----------



## RickGibbs

GoldenLover84 said:


> Unless you have a laptop, then its no problemo :


Laptop worked great.....just no internet. My router was out....the neighbor's router was out..... Withdrawals, I'm telling ya....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

oh dear...  we never have a problem with the computers going out because my boyfriend has all his computers hooked up to a battery powered generator so he won't lose his important data  If the power goes out the generator automatically kicks in and keeps the computers and servers going.


----------



## Baileysmom

GoldenLover84 said:


> oh dear...  we never have a problem with the computers going out because my boyfriend has all his computers hooked up to a battery powered generator so he won't lose his important data  If the power goes out the generator automatically kicks in and keeps the computers and servers going.


Now that is a diehard computer person!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well he runs his own webhosting/software design company so he has to have his computers/servers up 24/7 or else his clients will get mad!

Not sure if he has the system like that anymore though because all his servers are in a big Data Centre in Downtown Vancouver where his new office is.


----------



## RickGibbs

Okay...okay...I'm working on the Voting Thread right now..... Give me few minutes and it will be up....

(thank you Starbucks)


----------



## Maggies mom

Come on Rick.,.... what is the hold up???????? We want to vote!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe

I didn't submit the photo as we are just so **** busy with our house lately. But anyhow, I want to vote tooo


----------



## RickGibbs

Maggies mom said:


> Come on Rick.,.... what is the hold up???????? We want to vote!!!!!!!


For the record.....I can only have 12 options on a poll, so we'll break it down to two brackets in the first round....vote for a week.... Then I'll take the top four from each bracket to do the finals with...

If I were at home, I would probably have done a complete random drawing to seed the brackets, but due to weather and power issues, I did the brackets completely by alphabetical order of users names....

I've got the first bracket ready.....and I'm working on the second bracket now. I'd like to post both at the same time.....so ten more minutes, and it'll be up.....


----------



## RickGibbs

The voting is all up and ready to go. I went with a week for the first round, then I'll update and have the finals up for the remainder of the month.....

A lot of great photos to choose from....


----------



## Maggies mom

So its vote only once right?????


----------



## Joe

I changed the limit on poll options from 12 to 100 so there shouldn't be any problem like that anymore.
You can vote here now:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t/11345-december-photo-contest-vote-here.html


----------



## RickGibbs

Maggies mom said:


> So its vote only once right?????


Yep......and Joe changed the settings so I could have more than 12 options....so we're set now.....

I love this.....


----------



## Deborah

*Lucie*

Merry Christmas From Lucie !


----------

